# Bricasti M7 reverb



## JMJ33101 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi! Do any of you know where to get a free vst of the Bricasti M7? I tried Ableton Suite and I really loved the Boston Hall. I’m not sure if was the bricasti but I remember using it in Ableton. And also, do any of you know of a good concert hall reverb? Thanks


----------



## Saxer (Apr 12, 2019)

http://www.samplicity.com/bricasti-m7-impulse-responses/

You can download some M7 impulse responses but you need a convolution reverb plugin to use it. Most DAWs have a convolution reverb included.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 12, 2019)

JMJ33101 said:


> Hi! Do any of you know where to get a free vst of the Bricasti M7? I tried Ableton Suite and I really loved the Boston Hall. I’m not sure if was the bricasti but I remember using it in Ableton. And also, do any of you know of a good concert hall reverb? Thanks



http://www.samplicity.com/bricasti-m7-impulse-responses/


----------



## JMJ33101 (Apr 12, 2019)

The site says that it can’t be used for commercial purposes. So I can’t post a video on YouTube that has this reverb? Or similarly on SoundCloud?


----------



## devonmyles (Apr 12, 2019)

If you haven't got a loader, and you need a free IR loader, try the link below.
It has free Bricasti M7 IR's in it's content (with no mention of _*not*_ using it in a commercial project).

https://bedroomproducersblog.com/2018/07/24/halls-of-fame-3-free/


----------



## Saxer (Apr 12, 2019)

JMJ33101 said:


> The site says that it can’t be used for commercial purposes. So I can’t post a video on YouTube that has this reverb? Or similarly on SoundCloud?


You could ask Peter. He made this impulse responses and he's a member here. Peter Emanuel Roos


----------



## AdamKmusic (Apr 12, 2019)

I use those IRs in Cubase REVerance and they sound great!


----------



## JMJ33101 (Apr 12, 2019)

devonmyles said:


> If you haven't got a loader for the above mentioned IR's , and you need a free IR loader, try the link below.
> It has free Bricasti M7 IR's in it's content (with no mention of _*not*_ using it in a commercial project).
> 
> https://bedroomproducersblog.com/2018/07/24/halls-of-fame-3-free/


Does it work on Space designer?


----------



## Saxer (Apr 12, 2019)

JMJ33101 said:


> Does it work on Space designer?


yepp


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 12, 2019)

There is one thing you should think about regarding Bricasti IRs: There are complicated algorithms within this machine, that tries to simulate how a real room reverberates a dry source. If you capture an IR form the unit, you do not capture, what the hardware unit actually does to an input signal dependent on time and frequency.
Convolution reverbs are much more useful with IRs recorded in real rooms. Combine these with good algorithmic reverbs and you get the best of both worlds. Using Bricasti IRs seems like a good idea, but actually isn't.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 12, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> There is one thing you should think about regarding Bricasti IRs: There are complicated algorithms within this machine, that tries to simulate how a real room reverberates a dry source. If you capture an IR form the unit, you do not capture, what the hardware unit actually does to an input signal dependent on time and frequency.
> Convolution reverbs are much more useful with IRs recorded in real rooms. Combine these with good algorithmic reverbs and you get the best of both worlds. Using Bricasti IRs seems like a good idea, but actually isn't.


Liquidsonic tries to mimic that behavior too... I don't have a real M7 so I don't know how close they get.
https://www.liquidsonics.com/software/seventh-heaven-professional/

Anyway, if JMJ knows the M7 sound from the Ableton Suite it wouldn't have been the real thing too.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 12, 2019)

JMJ33101 said:


> The site says that it can’t be used for commercial purposes. So I can’t post a video on YouTube that has this reverb? Or similarly on SoundCloud?


This is referring to the impulse response files themselves. ie. You can use them to create reverb in commercial products, but you can not sell the impulse responses or include them in a commercial product. Which is why they are available for free, and not a purchasable product.


----------



## JMJ33101 (Apr 12, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> This is referring to the impulse response files themselves. ie. You can use them to create reverb in commercial products, but you can not sell the impulse responses or include them in a commercial product. Which is why they are available for free, and not a purchasable product.


So I can use these reverbs in a SoundCloud track correct? I didn’t read thoroughly the article lol


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 12, 2019)

JMJ33101 said:


> So I can use these reverbs in a SoundCloud track correct? I didn’t read thoroughly the article lol


correct


----------



## fnicknich (Apr 12, 2019)

JMJ33101 said:


> So I can use these reverbs in a SoundCloud track correct? I didn’t read thoroughly the article lol



Hey, JMJ.

Yes, you do. Mind you that these samples are donationware, though. You may consider a donation if you find them to be useful in any commercial product you may be working on.

I also back devonmyles' suggestion to check out Best Service's Hall of Fame 3 free convolver. There are some good IRs there too.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Apr 12, 2019)

FriFlo said:


> There is one thing you should think about regarding Bricasti IRs: There are complicated algorithms within this machine, that tries to simulate how a real room reverberates a dry source. If you capture an IR form the unit, you do not capture, what the hardware unit actually does to an input signal dependent on time and frequency.
> Convolution reverbs are much more useful with IRs recorded in real rooms. Combine these with good algorithmic reverbs and you get the best of both worlds. Using Bricasti IRs seems like a good idea, but actually isn't.



I'd agree with this. I've got the two Liquidsonics plug-ins. They're okay, but I'm not thrilled with them. If you want that algorithmic reverb sound, get a really good algorithmic reverb plug-in (I like Galbanum B2, FabFilter Pro-R and TC Electronics VSS3). Some IR verbs that have the capacity to chorus tails get closer (like Altiverb).


----------



## Øivind (Apr 12, 2019)

I love the LiquidSonics Seventh Heaven Pro. Finally i can settle down and not look for any more reverb plug-ins.... 




..oh whats that :O


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 12, 2019)

oivind_rosvold said:


> I love the LiquidSonics Seventh Heaven Pro. Finally i can settle down and not look for any more reverb plug-ins....



Seventh Heaven is a VERY good convo reverb IMO.


----------



## tav.one (Sep 7, 2019)

Saxer said:


> http://www.samplicity.com/bricasti-m7-impulse-responses/
> 
> You can download some M7 impulse responses but you need a convolution reverb plugin to use it. Most DAWs have a convolution reverb included.



The link is dead, can you share the files, if possible?

And if any logic user is kind enough to share the converted pst files for Space Designer, that would be awesome.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 7, 2019)

Anyone interested in algorithmic reverb should also give Sonsig A a chance. I did the demo and ended up not buying it because I kept thinking my current main reverbs (Nimbus and VVV) were enough. But it stuck with me, and I ended up buying it anyway. Now I turn to it before VVV every time, even though from time to time, VVV is what I end up going with later. It's a subtle thing to my non-pro ears. Plus the UI is quite good to dial in things once you get over the very small learning curve (read the manual).

I did demo every major reverb plugin when auditioning for "realism" when I bought Nimbus. 7th Heaven Pro was up there on my list, but I don't feel the need anymore with the 3 reverbs I have now (plus Toraverb2). Yet, anyway!


----------



## Monkberry (Sep 7, 2019)

After Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven Pro I stopped looking. I still use Valhalla Room on occasion because it's still that good.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 7, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> After Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven Pro I stopped looking. I still use Valhalla Room on occasion because it's still that good.


Both great reverbs!


----------



## constaneum (Sep 7, 2019)

Monkberry said:


> After Liquidsonics Seventh Heaven Pro I stopped looking. I still use Valhalla Room on occasion because it's still that good.



I indeed love 7th heaven pro a lot. Spaces 2 occasionally appear in certain templates too


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 7, 2019)

Anyone else having trouble accessing the site? 😥


----------



## JeffvR (Sep 7, 2019)

Seventh Heaven standard is cheap, simple and very good. On black friday you can pick it up for around $40 - $50


----------



## tav.one (Sep 9, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Anyone else having trouble accessing the site? 😥



I was able to access the site using the Wayback Machine and to my surprise the Download links also worked.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 9, 2019)

tav.one said:


> I was able to access the site using the Wayback Machine and to my surprise the Download links also worked.


Nice idea, thanks!


----------



## Salorom (Sep 3, 2020)

tav.one said:


> The link is dead, can you share the files, if possible?
> 
> And if any logic user is kind enough to share the converted pst files for Space Designer, that would be awesome.


Old thread, I'd also be happy to test them. If anyone is willing to share the SDIR files, that'd be great! Thanks


----------

